# Offer of help



## tarinoidenkertoja

I was wondering, how to say in *H*ungarian "offer of help". I've found both ajánlat and kinálat as translations for "offer".
I wanted to say "Actually,I want to accept your offer of help with *H*ungarian", my attempt " Váloban,szeretnem elfogadni az segítséget ajánlatodat(?) a magyar nyelv tánulásában ( or simply a magyar nyelvvel?)"


----------



## Zsanna

Valóban,/Igazából (1) szeretném elfogadni/el szeretném fogadni (2) a felajánlott segítségedet/segítségét (3) ajánlatodat/ajánlatát (a magyartanuláshoz 4).

1. This "actually" cannot be translated properly without a context. (And without a context the best is if nothing is put there.)

2. Your version (the first) is OK but you expect a "but" after that (that'll explain why you won't accept it after all), so I'd suggest rather mine (after the slash)

3. Here comes the complication: offer to help = felajánlott segítség (as one possibility) which - in this sentence - could be replaced by ajánlat. If you use this, you don't even have to bother about the rest (= magyartanulás) because "the offer" already expresses the offer in all its details.
There is another issue: the "you". Is it the informal or the formal "you" you need here? You used the informal one but I gave the formal possibilities, too, just in case.
There is an impersonal way as well: el szeretném fogadni a felajánlott segítséget/ az ajánlatot (still with the two ways).

4. It can be left out.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Köszönöm a segítséget
1.The context in this case is that I've received a (vague) offer of help with Hungarian and I wanted to reply with something like " (You know), actually , I would like to accept your offer of help"
2.If I understood you correctly,I would use "igazából" only in the case I'm not going to accept it?
4.I know that I'm asking too much in a single thread, but being a beginner, new questions pop out in my mind on every occasion,  the allative in "magyartanuláshoz" is required due to ajánlat or due to segítség? (In other words,is it correct to say "Segítek neked  a magyar nyelvből or a magyar nyelvtanulásban" as in " I help you with Hungarian"?


----------



## francisgranada

How would you say in Italian your phrase in question?
(maybe it could help us to find a better word for "actually")


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

The closest natural translation to the English equivalent would be : "Guarda,a dire il vero, vorrei accettare la tua offerta "


----------



## Zsanna

tarinoidenkertoja said:


> Köszönöm a segítséget - Szívesen!
> 1.The context in this case is that I've received a (vague) offer of help with Hungarian and I wanted to reply with something like " (You know), actually , I would like to accept your offer of help" ...
> Hm. You didn't really give the context with this, I'm afraid... but putting things together... I'm tempted to suggest: *Hát*... in that case. Probably that would sound the most natural (as well as casual) in such a case, although especially in spoken language. (*Nos* would be another, more elegant possibility.) Both are really closer to "well" in English.
> So we'd better forget my previously suggested Valóban/Igazából because they won't work here.
> 
> 2.If I understood you correctly,I would use "igazából" only in the case I'm not going to accept it?
> No, actually, I meant your "szeretném elfogadni".
> 
> 4.I know that I'm asking too much in a single thread, but being a beginner, new questions pop out in my mind on every occasion,  the allative in "magyartanuláshoz" is required due to ajánlat or due to segítség?
> It would work with both but as I mentioned, you can leave it out altogether because it is not necessary to refer back to it. (And I can't help feeling that it sounds a little bit awkward maybe just because we don't like to repeat what can be avoided.) There is a possible form with val/vel: Elfogadom az ajánlatodat a *magyartanulással kapcsolatban*.
> In other words,is it correct to say "Segítek neked  a magyar nyelvből or a magyar nyelvtanulásban" as in " I help you with Hungarian"?
> Yes, they are both very good!


----------



## francisgranada

tarinoidenkertoja said:


> The closest natural translation to the English equivalent would be : "Guarda,a dire il vero, vorrei accettare la tua offerta "


Alcune possibilità:
Őszintén szólva, el szeretném fogadni az ajántalodat.
Őszintén szólva, szívesen elfogadnám az ajántalodat.
Nézd, az igazat megvallva, szívesen elfogadnám az ajánlatodat.


----------

